# Guides in New Orleans



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I know Capt TD http://www.highereducationgs.net/ is out of Hopedale, South of New Orleans and a Microskiff Member.

When will you be over there?


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

There are a number of great guides here in New Orleans. There are also a few that are members of this board. You should try Capitan T.D..
Also look into Rocky Thickston and Greg Dini


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Please support the local guides rather than the floridian imports..

Blaine Townsend
Gary Taylor
Rich Waldner
Alec Griffin
Bryan Carter


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Fly fishing? Big Redfish? 

Capt. Greg Dini... Hands Down!









36lbs. on 8wt.









34lbs on 8wt.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Capt. Greg Dini


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Please support the local guides rather than the floridian imports..
> 
> Blaine Townsend
> Gary Taylor
> ...


Well said _Tide!!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I fished with Capt TD over Thanksgiving. He was a pleasure to be with and we caught fish. Would definitely recommend him. Support the locals not the imports.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> > Please support the local guides rather than the floridian imports..
> >
> > Blaine Townsend
> > Gary Taylor
> ...


All *still* imports cause not a single Choctaw name amongst them!;-)
I understand your INTENT though...
Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## mediumheavyaction (Jan 26, 2012)

I am a fly fishing guide out of Nola as well. I am born and raised right here in Louisiana. My number is 225-718-9532

Captain Lucas Bissett
Lowtide Charters


----------

